# How do Lyrica and Adderall interact, if at all?



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

I was recently prescribed Lyrica and it doesn't seem to have any interaction with Adderall from what I have read. It also seems to maybe be beneficial to anxiety, however I haven't felt these effects yet. 

I'll be on 150 mg twice a day, however, I am wondering if anyone is on both adderall and lyrica, and how lyrica changes how adderall works, if at all. Does it "smooth out the edges" of adderall? Is it safe? Is it ok to take these medications at the same time or should this be spaced?

My doctor didn't seem to have answers to these questions.

Thanks


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I take Lyrica 200mg twice a day for pain and I occasionally take Adderall XR with it. I haven't noticed anything different than before I started taking Lyrica. So I'd go with "it's safe".


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Lyrica should prevent also amph tolerance in theory


----------

